
VC Vinod Khosla trys to sell Martins Beach easement to state for $30M - randycupertino
http://blogs.mercurynews.com/internal-affairs/2016/02/19/3931/
======
autopov
_tries_

It seems Khosla and his legal team plucked $30M from where the sun don't
shine. I hope the state _does_ use eminent domain to restore the public's
access to one of California's most beautiful beaches.

Some background: [http://www.hmbreview.com/news/martin-s-beach-now-open-
for-a-...](http://www.hmbreview.com/news/martin-s-beach-now-open-for-a-
price/article_b054b0f6-2be1-11e5-b5fb-0bb390e48721.html)

~~~
randycupertino
Have you ever been to Martin's beach? We tried to go one day but the gate was
closed, were nervous about tickets since the status of it seems up in the air.

I fear Khosla has enough legal resources to just try and drag this out
forever. It's really a shame.

~~~
autopov
I was quite young and I still remember the wide expanse of beach with nearly
vertical cliff walls.

I'm not fully up to date on California Coastal Regulations, but generally
public access to beaches is an important public right. The state will not back
down from this either I suspect.

